# Green Dip tnt



## kadesma (Aug 11, 2011)

Mix together 2 ripe avocados that you've mashed. add 2 oz of soft cream cheese 3-4 tab. mayo, dash of lemon juice, vinegar can be used salt and fresh cracked black pepper.  Chill then serve with drinks and your favorite cracker or chip. enjoy
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2011)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Mix together 2 ripe avocados that you've mashed. add 2 oz of soft cream cheese 3-4 tab. mayo, dash of lemon juice, vinegar can be used salt and fresh cracked black pepper.  Chill then serve with drinks and your favorite cracker or chip. enjoy
> kades



Gotta get me some avocados.  Sounds great, Kades!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 11, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Gotta get me some avocados.  Sounds great, Kades!



thanks Dawg now go get those avocados
kades


----------

